# Westgate Stout Extravaganza 2012



## fraser_john (3/5/12)

Noted nothing new your website Westgate Brewers....is this on this year?


----------



## geoffd (3/5/12)

fraser_john said:


> Noted nothing new your website Westgate Brewers....is this on this year?



yes it will definitely be on, will mention to the committee to get application forms up etc.

cheers


----------



## fraser_john (3/5/12)

Father Jack said:


> yes it will definitely be on, will mention to the committee to get application forms up etc.
> 
> cheers



Good stuff, we (Corio Bay Brewers) have aligned our internal club competitions to lead other comps by a month or so giving our members a chance to enter their brews in other club comps the month after.

I can let our members know it is on and given I work in Melbourne, can drop off entries at Grain & Grape.


----------



## jayahhdee (3/5/12)

Great to hear, got something bottle conditioning atm for my first competition entry it seems.


----------



## Vanoontour (3/5/12)

Father Jack said:


> yes it will definitely be on, will mention to the committee to get application forms up etc.
> 
> cheers




I mentioned this to Ferg last meeting.


----------



## fcmcg (3/5/12)

It is indeed on...
For people that get our newsletter , it has been publicized for a while....
Committee meeting next week to sort finer details but it will be at The Local in port Melbourne on July 3rd... Entries close at 1pm and week before at usual points...
More details to follow 
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (3/5/12)

fraser_john said:


> Good stuff, we (Corio Bay Brewers) have aligned our internal club competitions to lead other comps by a month or so giving our members a chance to enter their brews in other club comps the month after.
> 
> I can let our members know it is on and given I work in Melbourne, can drop off entries at Grain & Grape.


John...Excellent news...G&G will indeed be a drop off point as per usual....
Does Corio Bay have an email address we can send our monthly club newsletter to ?
Send us an email at [email protected]
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (3/5/12)

In other breaking news concerning Stout Extravaganza,
There will be flyers about soon....
The comp will have some great prizes again.....
Emails have been sent asking for Judges to the usual suspects...however....
Should you wish to judge or steward, please send the club an email to [email protected] stating your level of experince and what you would like to do or feel you can do to help out...
We can use all the help we can get....
There MAY be a very special keg of coffee chocolate porter on tap in the main bar on the day of the competition.This beer was brewed by Westgate members at Red Duck Brewery , as part of President John Kingston's Vicbrew prize...The Local in Port Melbourne have agreed to sell a different beer , as opposed to the usual suspects....


----------



## Charst (4/5/12)

Any Category for Smoked or Cherry Stouts/porters this year? checking calendar may be able to help steward.


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> It is indeed on...
> be at The Local in port Melbourne on July 3rdMore details to follow
> Ferg


3 july is a tuesday. is the comp really on a tuesday?




fergthebrewer said:


> Emails have been sent asking for Judges to the usual suspects...however....


you sure? I certainly havent had an email (or maybe you just dont want me there again ferg  )
I have 2 entires so I'd be limited in the cats i could judge anyways. could possibly steward depending on date


----------



## fcmcg (8/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> 3 july is a tuesday. is the comp really on a tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bad....
Comp is on Sunday July 1st....


----------



## fcmcg (8/5/12)

Charst said:


> Any Category for Smoked or Cherry Stouts/porters this year? checking calendar may be able to help steward.


Westgate have never run a specialty category at Stour Extravaganza....i will mention it at our commitee meeting on Wednesday night.....


----------



## fcmcg (9/5/12)

Charst said:


> Any Category for Smoked or Cherry Stouts/porters this year? checking calendar may be able to help steward.


Mate,
It is confirmed...
Sorry but the commitee vetoed the idea for a specialty category...
We are already running 4 tables of judges and our Vicbrew rep/comp organiser argued successfully that the specialty category is so small that it doesn't warrant representation at Stout Extravaganza.
The Arguement was also that Vicbrew does struggle to have enough entries in the same category.....
I know you will be dissapointed , but please don't give up on putting it into Vicbrew...
Let us know if your interested in Stewarding...
If you are, please send an email to [email protected]
Cheers
Sorry
Ferg


----------



## manticle (10/5/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> .
> The Arguement was also that Vicbrew does struggle to have enough entries in the same category.....



really?

They got 25 entries last year which was comparable to most other categories and bigger than some, including strong stout.

Not saying Westgate should incorporate it but it would be a shame to see Vicbrew opt out.


----------



## fcmcg (14/5/12)

manticle said:


> really?
> 
> They got 25 entries last year which was comparable to most other categories and bigger than some, including strong stout.
> 
> Not saying Westgate should incorporate it but it would be a shame to see Vicbrew opt out.


Manticle...
I'm only repeating what our Vicbrew delegate said......
Vicbrew won't opt out...
I guess what they were also trying to say was that with the number of tables we need to run , we would struggle to run another table for what could be 4 or 5 entries , considering last year all our catergories averaged 15 plus entries....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (14/5/12)

Here is some more info....
Entry froms by the end of the week....
Categrories are as usual

Porter....Brown , robust & Baltic
Stout...dry , sweet and oatmeal
strong stout...imperial and australian/foreignn extra
Prizes to be confirmed by weeks end.....

The Competition is Sunday July 1st....
The Local 
22 Bay St Port Melbourne

Entries will close on the day at Midday ( tbc otherwise it may be later )

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle (15/5/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Manticle...
> I'm only repeating what our Vicbrew delegate said......
> Vicbrew won't opt out...
> I guess what they were also trying to say was that with the number of tables we need to run , we would struggle to run another table for what could be 4 or 5 entries , considering last year all our catergories averaged 15 plus entries....
> ...



makes perfect sense that you guys wouldn't run one - you're specialising enough already with a stout/porter competition - just like the british ales comp, you don't want to start getting ridiculously specific and having only 1 beer per category.

I was surprised by the vicbrew comment though because specialty last year actually had a very similar number of entries to many other categories including APA, Belgian strong and IPA (all between 24 and 27 entries). Highest number of entries was 31 in Amber/Dark lager.

Anyway, enough derailing - I'm hoping to enter 3 beers and have offered to judge or steward if required.

Catch you there.


----------



## fcmcg (28/5/12)

Ladies and Gentleman,
Sorry for the delay...we are having a mojor problem securing our major sponsor this year......
Meanwhile , here are some entry forms...
Apologies for the lateness.....
We hope to have our prizes sorted by the end of the week....
I've had a bugger of a time getting this entry form off our newsletter..hope it works
Cheers
Ferg

View attachment stout2012entry.pdf


----------



## cam89brewer (28/5/12)

I would really like to enter this comp but I have no way of getting my beer there.


----------



## bullsneck (28/5/12)

cambrew said:


> I would really like to enter this comp but I have no way of getting my beer there.



Send two bottles to me and I'll ensure at least one makes it to the comp


----------



## manticle (28/5/12)

cambrew said:


> I would really like to enter this comp but I have no way of getting my beer there.



Postal service.


----------



## Wolfman (28/5/12)

This maybe my first go at a comp!


----------



## cam89brewer (28/5/12)

Do you want me to give you 2 lots of entry fees too?


----------



## cam89brewer (28/5/12)

manticle said:


> Postal service.



So you don't there is anything wrong with mailing a single bottle? so just mail it to G&G then? and mail entry fee as well?


----------



## manticle (28/5/12)

Ferg: When will you finalise judging and stewarding?

Only reason I ask is because I could enter all 3 categories but if asked to judge or steward one of them, I won't (1 entry can possibly fit two styles so will still enter the beer - just depends on where.)

Cheers

@Cambrew: If you mail it in time, clearly label it and include the entry fee, I reckon you'd be fine. I've mailed beers all over the country and all have shown up at the required destination. Just do it ahead of schedule so the beer has time to settle after being shaken around (unless it's bottled from keg etc).


----------



## Where's Jim? (28/5/12)

I'm thinking about entering as my first entry to a competition ever.

Is feedback on the beer provided or is it simply just a list of the top three's?


----------



## manticle (29/5/12)

Feedback sheets are written by all judges for every beer and returned to competitors (at least in all VICBREW sanctioned comps such as this one).

Quality of feedback may vary according to the judge and the time in the flight when they taste the beer but it's not limited to 1st, 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Wolfy (29/5/12)

cambrew said:


> I would really like to enter this comp but I have no way of getting my beer there.


I'm sure Westgate will allow you to mail an entry to one of their members - or just send it to Grain and Grape.
We (Melbourne Brewers) had one mail-in-entry for our recent British Ales comp was no problem.
Since entries close -for most all comps- 1 week before the competition, it gives the beer ample time to settle.


----------



## fcmcg (29/5/12)

manticle said:


> Ferg: When will you finalise judging and stewarding?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I could enter all 3 categories but if asked to judge or steward one of them, I won't (1 entry can possibly fit two styles so will still enter the beer - just depends on where.)
> 
> ...


Manticle, 
Can you email [email protected] and I'll let the comp organiser know..although I think you have already done so and I've forwarded your details to Michael Bowron the comp organiser..sorry on the iPhone and can't check...


----------



## fcmcg (29/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> I'm sure Westgate will allow you to mail an entry to one of their members - or just send it to Grain and Grape.
> We (Melbourne Brewers) had one mail-in-entry for our recent British Ales comp was no problem.
> Since entries close -for most all comps- 1 week before the competition, it gives the beer ample time to settle.


Thanks Wolfy...
Might I suggest that the entry is sent to the Grain and Grape...just be a bit easier...
Obv make sure it is well packaged and well labeled ! 
Cheers 
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (29/5/12)

Just a heads up for the day time crew.....
Entry form is on lower part of page one of this thread ...
Cheers 
Ferg
Secretary
Westagtebrewers


----------



## wakkatoo (29/5/12)

email sent. Have a beer to enter, should be able to help if required. Hell, I'm even at G&G next week so can enter it early!


----------



## mxd (29/5/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Just a heads up for the day time crew.....
> Entry form is on lower part of page one of this thread ...
> Cheers
> Ferg
> ...



its also on the website, the link is fixed now


http://www.westgatebrewers.org/stoutextravaganza.html

or direct to form
http://www.westgatebrewers.org/pdf/stoutentryform2012.pdf


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/12)

Last day tomorrow for drop off or it's gonna have to be at the venue , on the day...
See you there !
Ferg


----------



## bullsneck (23/6/12)

Do I need to pre-register if I'm dropping off on the day?


----------



## fcmcg (23/6/12)

bullsneck said:


> Do I need to pre-register if I'm dropping off on the day?


No bloke, just have it in by the due time..which off the top of my head is 12.30 pm ! 
Please stick around , have a beer and a meal and try some of the entries !! 
I'll be there , hopefully by 12.30 ( 1 yr old permitting ) , so say g'day and have a beer...
I'm the short fat bloke with the ginger side burns lol 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## bullsneck (1/7/12)

See you there fellas!


----------



## fcmcg (1/7/12)

Got 80 entries thus far....
Gonna be a big day ....


----------



## mxd (1/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Got 80 entries thus far....
> Gonna be a big day ....



excellent, I having one (maybe fourth) of my entries now


----------



## Guava (1/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Got 80 entries thus far....
> Gonna be a big day ....



Keep us updated Ferg. Be good to hear about how things are going and, especially, the results!
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Wolfman (1/7/12)

Yer as this is my first comp I would love to know how I went.


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/12)

Finished judging. On way home via PT. Good comp. Now braving hordes of Comicon nuts!! 

Congrats to Brendo with a 2Nd in strong stout.


----------



## fcmcg (1/7/12)

Westgatebrewers. Club of show...
Biab brew smashed everyOne with a Baltic porter...
More results to follow....
Braden from Bayside best novice....


----------



## brendo (1/7/12)

Thanks to the Westgaters for another well run event!!

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## cam89brewer (1/7/12)

These events are great fun and give you a reason to try new things and styles. (I entered the first AG stout I have ever made into this event) :chug:


----------



## geoffd (1/7/12)

great day, well done everyone, congrats to all placegetters


----------



## cam89brewer (1/7/12)

I am looking forward to results though... how soon do they normally mail out the judging sheets?


----------



## geoffd (1/7/12)

cambrew said:


> I am looking forward to results though... how soon do they normally mail out the judging sheets?




should be up on Vicbrew website in the next day or so, i'd expect


----------



## bullsneck (1/7/12)

Thanks for the day fellas. 

Stoked with the Best Novice gong.

Cheers!


----------



## hoppinmad (2/7/12)

Full results as on Vicbrew website:

View attachment WestgateStoutExtravaganza2012_FullResults.pdf

Well done to all place-getters!


----------



## insane_rosenberg (2/7/12)

Results  are up (remember to hit refresh).

I didn't do so well. Will eagerly await feedback but I have a feeling that I had a bottle conditioning fail after using gelatin in the secondary. It has been the case with a few bottles.

Congrats winners and thanks to Westgate for putting on the event.


----------



## fraser_john (2/7/12)

Yes, did not do so well myself, but will wait for score sheet to see where I fell down. 

From a Corio Bay Brewers perspective, congratulations to Alistair for placing reasonably well (6th) and congratulations to all Corio Bay Brewers for getting so many entries in, it is the best we have done in quite a while. 

Special thanks to HoppinMad for making the journey down there and carrying our entries!!!


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/12)

Well it was a massive competition...
78 entries...we ended up running 5 tables of judges...
Massive thanks to everyone who helped out on the day...
Massive thanks also to our sponsors...Ellerslie Hops , Grain and Grape , Temple Brewing , Mountain Goat , Beer & Brewer Magazine...
Porter was our largest categorie...


----------



## jayahhdee (2/7/12)

Really happy with my result considering it was the first comp I've entered.

On a side note, should I have mentioned it was a novice entry on the form or bottle?

Now to gear up and get a bunch of entries ready for VicBrew.


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

Enjoyed the day, happy with an equal third even though I got bumped to fourth on countback.

Agree with a lot of the judge's comments on my beers except for the suggestion that my robust would be too robust for a brown but not robust enough for robust. There's not really anywhere else I can go.

Still judging's a funny thing and I'm sure people have read some of the stuff I've written on score-sheets and thought "what the **** is he on about?"

No doubt there'll be some from this comp. We do our best.

Well organised from Westgate end, good looking prizes and cheers to Father Jack for being a good steward.


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/12)

manticle said:


> Enjoyed the day, happy with an equal third even though I got bumped to fourth on countback.
> 
> Agree with a lot of the judge's comments on my beers except for the suggestion that my robust would be too robust for a brown but not robust enough for robust. There's not really anywhere else I can go.
> 
> ...


Thank's Manticle....
The prizes were only secured in the last 2 weeks of competiton...Ellerslie gave us $600 worth of hops, Grain and grape gave us 3 x $50 gift vouchers and Beer & Brewer magazine chipped in with 3 x 12 month subscriptions...and all winners got a medal....
So bloody glad we didn't advirtise the prizes...can you imagine the mad scramble if we had...78 entries was almost too much lol..still..next year we may try to run a sixth table lol
Thanks for your support
Ferg


----------



## Wolfman (2/7/12)

Not as good as I'd hoped for. But the beers I entered were not made to the specific guide lines, so I am interested in the feedback I receive. 

How long does the feedback usually take?


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

I would have grabbed yours as they were organised into club piles. However you haven't yet joined MB so yours were in a separate pile and I wasn't confident that there was only one person with your first name in the comp.

Depends on the comp - usually a couple of weeks, they'll be in the post but Westgate seem pretty on to it so maybe sooner.

I can arrange to get yours the Tuesday after this if they think it will be any later than that.

Think I judged one of yours - don't hate me for it.


----------



## Wolfman (2/7/12)

Hahahahaha would never take offence! Like I said I didn't make the beers for this comp. I just had them on hand. But look out next year. I will be brewing some beers for this very purpose!


----------



## Wolfman (6/7/12)

Scorecards?


----------



## jayahhdee (6/7/12)

Received my results in the mail, very happy with the feedback. Thanks to the organisers and the judges. As Wolfman said next year I will brew specifically for the comp, bring on vicbrew.


----------



## Wolfman (6/7/12)

Yep got mine this arv too. Look out next year!


----------



## cam89brewer (6/7/12)

Yeh mine had only just finished carbonating then I posted it, planning ahead would definitely be a good idea... :lol:


----------

